
Interview with Michael Fogus - GarethX
http://blog.fogcreek.com/dev-life-interview-with-michael-fogus/
======
bluedino

        struct SLevHeader {
          uint32		mUnknown1; //always 0?
          uint32		mUnknown2; //might represent a bank or collective size
    
          uint32		mNodeCount; //28 bytes each
          uint32		mPlaneCount; //40 bytes each
          ...
    

I remember picking filetypes apart by browsing through C header files to
'steal' images and sounds from games.

Which brings me to my question, how did developers manage revisions and
migrations of datafiles and code back then? I'd love to hear about some
homegrown tools. These days you could just store all the parts of a WAD file
in a SQL database!

~~~
willvarfar
Your question brings to mind this post about using hashes for strings... and
getting collisions :)

[http://cbloomrants.blogspot.se/2010/11/11-19-10-games-
withou...](http://cbloomrants.blogspot.se/2010/11/11-19-10-games-without-
strings.html)

------
bluedino
>> 'hacked G2'

I love Pilot pens, anyone have an idea of what he would have done to it?

~~~
mitchell_h
[http://www.instructables.com/id/Save-$200-in-2-minutes-
and-h...](http://www.instructables.com/id/Save-$200-in-2-minutes-and-have-the-
worlds-best-wr/)

Probably that. Take mont blanc refil, put in G2. I have one on my desk and it
works wonderful for the 8 words I write per month.

~~~
tlrobinson
Your link seems to be broken:
[http://www.instructables.com/id/Save-200-in-2-Minutes-and-
ha...](http://www.instructables.com/id/Save-200-in-2-Minutes-and-have-the-
Worlds-Best-W/)

------
ch4s3
I love that Fogus is into the Violent Femmes, my coworkers think its an odd
band to listen to while coding.

